

Designing Nebulous Notes 4.2 for iOS - philipkd
http://nebulousapps.net/blog/2010/11/nebulous-notes-4-2-printing.html

======
philipkd
Save yourself $1.99. Here are promo codes to get free copies of the app (U.S.
only):

    
    
      KNR6XPWWR3AR
      3JPE6P9H7YJY
      WJ76YYYKLK94
      MMMNT9YARAN4
      7J6LYHEFXEHL
    

Info on how to redeem: [http://www.innerfence.com/howto/redeem-free-promo-
code-for-i...](http://www.innerfence.com/howto/redeem-free-promo-code-for-
iphone-app-from-iphone-or-itunes)

~~~
torq2323
Used 7J6LYHEFXEHL

